# TT has gone :o( and now I have...



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

This beauty...










:lol: its soooooooooooo cool 8) 60mpg and turns more heads than my TT ever did :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

hmmm. well... done... ? :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No offence but one of the few cars in my opinion that will be safe in the Manchester/Stockport area


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I hope that you, the wife, the kids and the dog will be happy


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: how dare you she is stunning [smiley=argue.gif] or at least I can get in and out of this one, the TT was to low and it was cheaper to buy the A2 than have the TT raised :lol:

As for the comment about it being safe it Stockport, Im sure it will be it has tracker fitted :lol: :roll: :wink:

Oh and I dont have a dog


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

needs lowering :lol:

on a more serious note i was trying to convince my dad to buy one of these... but they are quite rare to find a good one these days.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Ady. said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: how dare you she is stunning [smiley=argue.gif] or at least I can get in and out of this one, the TT was to low and it was cheaper to buy the A2 than have the TT raised :lol:
> 
> As for the comment about it being safe it Stockport, Im sure it will be it has tracker fitted :lol: :roll: :wink:
> 
> Oh and I dont have a dog


Seriously, it's got Tracker fitted :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A guy who lives near me has one it is lowered and he has fitted comps looks 8)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> looks 8)


Really? I mean, really?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

jamman said:


> No offence but one of the few cars in my opinion that will be safe in the Manchester/Stockport area


This says more about the Manchester/Stockport area than the A2 to be honest.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can I have a loaf and 6 buns please


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, at least its an an A Class...


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Its a cool little Family Wagon

I have a new Passat TDI Sport Estate as our family wagon and its brilliant

My TT is my Toy


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Ady

What spec is it and how much did you pay ?

I'm looking for one myself to do around 20-25k a year in.

Have done any long runs in it yet?

J

Sent from here, there or bloody anywhere!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

At least you'll have somewhere to put your chips when you eat them, on that spoiler  If you reverse into someone you could decapitate them 

Serious for a sec, I looked at one of these for a dog/everyday car and they are tricky to get hold of a good one for the right price, people tend to hang on to them so they obviously think they are good.

I ended up looking at the fabia as it had a bit more boot space and cheaper (but it shows!!), and comps fit on these too.

Stu.


----------



## releaseyourself (May 18, 2008)

Great cars if you can find a good one! I have had five A2's, even a remapped TDI 90 Sport with Miltek (115). Was a nippy little thing and as they are Alu, a little pocket rocket.

The 3 cylinder diesels are noisy though! :?


----------

